# Rate me 21 y/o 5'9



## Stingray (Mar 4, 2019)

Have at it fellas  Suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 4, 2019)

take a proper pics srs


----------



## Kenma (Mar 4, 2019)

Is there something wrong with your eyes?
They're looking at 2 different directions


----------



## badromance (Mar 4, 2019)

If you had good eyes and eye area you would be a *Slayer*
But since you don't,i suggest you to *ldar.*


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 4, 2019)

Serial killer vibes


----------



## Hunter (Mar 4, 2019)

5.5/10. would be much higher if asymettric AF eyes didnt kill it.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 4, 2019)

badromance said:


> If you had good eyes and eye area you would be a *Slayer*


this

fix eyes and underbite and you're a slayer


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2019)

You'd be a prettyboy if it weren't for your cross-eyes.


----------



## badromance (Mar 4, 2019)

dotacel said:


> this
> 
> fix eyes and underbite and you're a slayer


----------



## Stingray (Mar 4, 2019)

androidcel said:


> take a proper pics srs


?


Kenma said:


> Is there something wrong with your eyes?
> They're looking at 2 different directions



It might be lens distortion? Here is one less close up. Warning: extra serial killer vibes


----------



## Heirio (Mar 4, 2019)

Stingray said:


> ?
> 
> 
> It might be lens distortion? Here is one less close up. Warning: extra serial killer vibes


looks better man. from the front your mid and lower third are slayer tier


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 4, 2019)

you eye is looking left and right at the same time


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 4, 2019)

r u jutting,


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> r u jutting,


jfl u know all frauds


----------



## Autist (Mar 4, 2019)

Underbite. Looks like Brett Maverick fucked a bitch with downs ngl.


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> jfl u know all frauds


yeah op is coping with his cross eyes and jaw jutting, psl 2, psl 1 for frauding


----------



## Stingray (Mar 4, 2019)

Heirio said:


> looks better man. from the front your mid and lower third are slayer tier


Wow thanks


dotacel said:


> this
> 
> fix eyes and underbite and you're a slayer


Does it look like I have underbite? My upper teeth sit in front of my lower teeth. My chin could project more IMO.


future chadlite said:


> r u jutting,


No


Autist said:


> Underbite. Looks like Brett Maverick fucked a bitch with downs ngl.


Lol


----------



## Kenma (Mar 4, 2019)

Stingray said:


> ?
> 
> 
> It might be lens distortion? Here is one less close up. Warning: extra serial killer vibes


Please follow this for better rating 
https://looksmax.org/threads/afrika...picture-for-the-ratings-subforum.10063/unread


----------



## Stingray (Mar 4, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Please follow this for better rating
> https://looksmax.org/threads/afrika...picture-for-the-ratings-subforum.10063/unread


Ok thanks ?


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 4, 2019)

You're good looking and should be doing fine. The only rating that matters is if you attract women and if they stay, if that's what you are after.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 4, 2019)

6/10 because your eyes look cucked and also you have a rubbish profile. you wouldve been a chadlite otherwise, what a shame


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 4, 2019)

Chad/10 don’t listen to these fags


Sean O'Aspie said:


> 6/10 because your eyes look cucked and also you have a rubbish profile. you wouldve been a chadlite otherwise, what a shame


Shut up plz he looks good he could easily get LTR


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks decent man


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'd say you are normie.


----------



## Aesthetics (Mar 7, 2019)

Average guy. You look good, but have a lot of average features that can be better.

Underbite fix and mandible implant could improve you. 

You look cross eyed too


----------



## Coping (Mar 7, 2019)

Above average front, average/slightly below average profile


----------



## nattycel (Mar 7, 2019)

Cross-eyed underbitecel but still decent looking.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Mar 7, 2019)

How old are you?

EDIT: nvm i'm a


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 7, 2019)

U look like  fucked .


UndercovrNormie said:


> How old are you?


*Rate me 21 y/o 5'9*
hes 59,hell be a grand wizard next year.


----------



## JovanD (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks like damaged discount chad.


----------

